

Facebook Retargeter Perfect Audience (YC S11) Launches API For Agencies, Devs - brandnewlow
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/20/perfect-audience-apis/

======
nana_gb
I've been testing out Perfect Audience for a month or two now, and have been
really happy with the my results. I really like how easy it is to get started
with a campaign, and Brad's always helpful.

My CPA (Cost Per Acquisition) was approximately $0.80 for the test campaign I
ran. People noticed the ads, clicked and signed up for a webinar (name and
email collected).

Due to the amount of traffic on my site, my retargeting list size is not that
big. So, I don't get as many impressions/clicks as I'd like.

At this point, I'll take all the FBX traffic I can get.

This new reporting API is a welcome addition to PA, I'll be integrating it
into our ad management software. But, what I'm really looking forward to
seeing is the launch of an api for ad creation.

~~~
brandnewlow
"People noticed the ads, clicked and signed up"

Music to our ears!

------
orangethirty
I talked with Brad this morning, and these guys know what they are doing. This
product is very, very effective, and I recommend it.

Disclaimer: I have never worked with this company, and have no business
interests in it.

~~~
niggler
"This product is very, very effective, and I recommend it. Disclaimer: I have
never worked with this company, and have no business interests in it."

Did you personally use the service? If so, could you give some more details
regarding your experience?

~~~
orangethirty
I use this kind of re-targeting all of the time. Have not had the opportunity
to do so with this company. But they all work in the same practical manner. I
have been following them for some time and met one of the founders. Very
impressed by how they do things. I will be using it for a future product I'm
launching. Honestly, you can't go wrong with it. Sometimes you can just tell
by the people behind products. I normally don't speak out like this, but this
is one to those products that actually make a difference.

~~~
niggler
"This product is very, very effective, and I recommend it." was the claim you
made. "Have not had the opportunity to do so with this company." End of
discussion.

I don't doubt that the people behind the product are sharp, but its very very
poor form to recommend a product with a claim to product effectiveness without
having used it first. And to be clear, I wouldn't have an objection if all you
said was that you recommend the product because you were impressed with the
people. This not only makes me question your integrity on this claim, it will
cast doubt on other recommendations you make in the future.

~~~
orangethirty
Oh I use this type of product with a lot of campaigns. Have nt used them yet,
due to how I have had no choice to pick it. I do think the people behind the
product are stand up guys and their trajectory and growth shows that they
provide a good value. That for me is enough to say that I reccomend others to
look into it. Just like people tell other peoe to buy Toyotas even if they
have never owned one. Their reputation stands for itself.

And before you question my integrity publicly, realize that I did not circle
around your question. I answered it in a respectful manner and did not obscure
any detail. I cod have just ignored it, but your claim was a valid one. I will
not change the answer or hide behind anything because I sat d by it.

Your person attack against me does show a rather poor judgement and attitude
towards others. No need to disrespect me publicly. A reasonable argument would
have been enough. I understand if my personal opinion seems wrong to you, but
I do no tolerate the type of attitude showcased in your post.

~~~
niggler
I recommend you go through <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5302116>,
which was a discussion in which another person recommended a product. The
upshot is that people see HN as a different type of forum compared to other
places, and some people may actually read your original post as a personal
testimonial (regardless of the disclosure, the phrase "This product is very,
very effective" highly suggests you've used the product).

"And before you question my integrity publicly ... Your person attack against
me"

If this were any other context, I would accuse you of shilling (and draw an
analogy to penny stock pumping). Since this is HN, I take you on your word
that you have no financial interest.

~~~
orangethirty
I understand your point and know that from your point of view it looks scammy.
But its not. My interest here is to point out what I think is a good product
to use. People are always asking me what tools should they use, and when the
chance pops up to point to one I take it. My only interest is to help other
business people discover good tools like this one.

I don't have any financial interest in the company. I actually turned down an
offer to work with them due to closing another client. Such circumstances gave
me the opportunity to talk with one of the founders (the OP). The impression
that he left in me is that they are a good place to do business with. That
impression also comes from me only hearing good things about them from their
customers.

I am a member in a private group of startups founders where we discuss
business development and help each other. I'd like for you to drop by our next
meeting (online) so that you can get to know me. My hope is that you realize
that my focus is to help others grow their businesses, and not scam people out
of money. If you are interested, then send me an email. I will make sure to
send you the invitation to the group.

~~~
orangethirty
Niggler, I want to publicly apologize for any misunderstanding. Please accept
my most sincere apology.

------
MatthewB
How do you differ from the other retargeting platforms out there? (adroll etc)

~~~
brandnewlow
Great question:

1\. Instant access to Facebook Exchange and the banner exchanges like Google
Ad Exchange.

2\. We let you segment out your audience in lots of fun ways: \--- By URL path
\--- By URL querystring \--- By Javascript event (This one's popular:
<https://www.perfectaudience.com/docs#javascript_api_autoopen>) \--- By
regular expression \--- Using an image pixel

Our customers think that's pretty awesome.

3\. We break out every individual conversion generated into an awesome visual
report you can export and compare against first party data. We even show you
which ad was clicked on to generate the sale and how much you made.

4\. Our billing and charges are super transparent with slick invoices and
receipts that let you track every dollar spent.

5\. Our Facebook retargeting campaign maker is simple, easy, and effective.

6\. We have a reporting API (announced here, so you can get your data out).
You can get your data OUT however you like.

7\. Our campaigns perform GREAT. We've got ecommerce customers generating
$11-12 in post-click sales for every $1 they spend with us.

8\. Self-service creation of image pixels for e-mail retargeting.

9\. Powerful tag manager so you add just one pixel to your site.

I could go on but those are lots of the highlights! My e-mail's in my
signature if you'd like to ask more.

------
brandnewlow
Hey folks! Happy to answer any questions about retargeting or display
advertising anytime. We're helping tons of startups acquire new customers
efficiently. My e-mail is in my signature if you want to chat!

~~~
snaky
Do you use 3rd party cookies for tracking I suppose? What's your strategy
considering the emerging tendency they will not work in recent browsers like
Mozilla?

~~~
brandnewlow
Yes, we do use third party cookies. Yep, very aware of Mozilla's recent
announcements. I've been reading those discussions pretty closely.

So, a few thoughts on the issue:

1\. There's ways to work within that environment that delivers ROI and still
respects user privacy.

2\. The actual business impact from this change remains to be seen. Firefox
has a large share of the browser market, today. But we've seen how quickly
things like that change. Also, the browser market share for "marketable
impressions" does not line up 1-1 with overall browser marketshare.

So we're watching things closely.

------
anonfunction
This might just be the missing link I've been searching for to justify
spending my ad dollars on facebook.

~~~
brandnewlow
Send over any questions you have. My e-mails in my HN profile.

